# Civil rights in Australia



## IceMan30

The idea that Australia is behind the USA in terms of recognizing same sex marriage is misleading.
First of all, Same sex marriage is ALL that the LGBT Community has in the USA.
And that is because of the Supreme Court in Washington D.C. not because of a decent people.

In Australia, there isn't the same level of push for same sex marriage equality because they are treated better by the people in Australia.
They don't have the same problems in Australia that they have in the USA.
Because Australians are better people to begin with, period.

So in that regard, the USA is way behind Australia.
If I were gay, I would much rather have a civil union in Australia than a Marriage in the USA.
And same sex marriage is becoming more and more recognized in Australia anyway.


And in Australia there never was any attempt to repeal the civil to right to marriage, like there has been twice..
DEMOCRATICALLY in California.

So the idea that Australia is behind the USA on LGBT rights is misleading.


----------



## esthermoon

I have two cousins living in Perth and they say Australia has many rights for gays.
They say it's a good place to live.
Anyway I don't think neither Australia nor the USA are backward on civil rights.
They are just two different countries with different cultures (even if they're both Anglo-saxon)


----------



## Unkotare

IceMan30 said:


> The idea that Australia is behind the USA in terms of recognizing same sex marriage is misleading.
> First of all, Same sex marriage is ALL that the LGBT Community has in the USA.
> And that is because of the Supreme Court in Washington D.C. not because of a decent people.
> 
> In Australia, there isn't the same level of push for same sex marriage equality because they are treated better by the people in Australia.
> They don't have the same problems in Australia that they have in the USA.
> Because Australians are better people to begin with, period.
> 
> So in that regard, the USA is way behind Australia.
> If I were gay, I would much rather have a civil union in Australia than a Marriage in the USA.
> And same sex marriage is becoming more and more recognized in Australia anyway.
> 
> 
> And in Australia there never was any attempt to repeal the civil to right to marriage, like there has been twice..
> DEMOCRATICALLY in California.
> 
> So the idea that Australia is behind the USA on LGBT rights is misleading.




Ugh, another insecure little koala.


----------



## IceMan30

Unkotare said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that Australia is behind the USA in terms of recognizing same sex marriage is misleading.
> First of all, Same sex marriage is ALL that the LGBT Community has in the USA.
> And that is because of the Supreme Court in Washington D.C. not because of a decent people.
> 
> In Australia, there isn't the same level of push for same sex marriage equality because they are treated better by the people in Australia.
> They don't have the same problems in Australia that they have in the USA.
> Because Australians are better people to begin with, period.
> 
> So in that regard, the USA is way behind Australia.
> If I were gay, I would much rather have a civil union in Australia than a Marriage in the USA.
> And same sex marriage is becoming more and more recognized in Australia anyway.
> 
> 
> And in Australia there never was any attempt to repeal the civil to right to marriage, like there has been twice..
> DEMOCRATICALLY in California.
> 
> So the idea that Australia is behind the USA on LGBT rights is misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, another insecure little koala.
Click to expand...


Or maybe a fuckwit Ameritard who is too insecure to let people be themselves and that's it..
How about that's the population of the USA ?


----------



## Unkotare

IceMan30 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that Australia is behind the USA in terms of recognizing same sex marriage is misleading.
> First of all, Same sex marriage is ALL that the LGBT Community has in the USA.
> And that is because of the Supreme Court in Washington D.C. not because of a decent people.
> 
> In Australia, there isn't the same level of push for same sex marriage equality because they are treated better by the people in Australia.
> They don't have the same problems in Australia that they have in the USA.
> Because Australians are better people to begin with, period.
> 
> So in that regard, the USA is way behind Australia.
> If I were gay, I would much rather have a civil union in Australia than a Marriage in the USA.
> And same sex marriage is becoming more and more recognized in Australia anyway.
> 
> 
> And in Australia there never was any attempt to repeal the civil to right to marriage, like there has been twice..
> DEMOCRATICALLY in California.
> 
> So the idea that Australia is behind the USA on LGBT rights is misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, another insecure little koala.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe a fuckwit Ameritard who is too insecure to let people be themselves and that's it..
> How about that's the population of the USA ?
Click to expand...



Did you just get out of the pool, 'mate'? Instead of wasting your money on those pills, just accept that yours is an insignificant country. The sooner you come to terms with it, the happier you'll be, pee-wee.


----------



## IceMan30

Unkotare said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that Australia is behind the USA in terms of recognizing same sex marriage is misleading.
> First of all, Same sex marriage is ALL that the LGBT Community has in the USA.
> And that is because of the Supreme Court in Washington D.C. not because of a decent people.
> 
> In Australia, there isn't the same level of push for same sex marriage equality because they are treated better by the people in Australia.
> They don't have the same problems in Australia that they have in the USA.
> Because Australians are better people to begin with, period.
> 
> So in that regard, the USA is way behind Australia.
> If I were gay, I would much rather have a civil union in Australia than a Marriage in the USA.
> And same sex marriage is becoming more and more recognized in Australia anyway.
> 
> 
> And in Australia there never was any attempt to repeal the civil to right to marriage, like there has been twice..
> DEMOCRATICALLY in California.
> 
> So the idea that Australia is behind the USA on LGBT rights is misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, another insecure little koala.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe a fuckwit Ameritard who is too insecure to let people be themselves and that's it..
> How about that's the population of the USA ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just get out of the pool, 'mate'? Instead of wasting your money on those pills, just accept that yours is an insignificant country. The sooner you come to terms with it, the happier you'll be, pee-wee.
Click to expand...


The sooner you come to terms with the fact that Australia is much more powerful than the majority of your geopolitical enemies based on the qualities of their military forces, their training and what they're armed with.. is a major world marketplace, one of the most educated countries in the world which puts it far ahead of the USA, has many more friends than the USA has, is more welcome to travel the world, is a major source of technology, and has on average larger (and safer) cities than the USA... all except for maybe NYC..

The sooner you'll quit being a insignificant little fat fucking runt.

How do you like that, retarded fat bitch.
Because you, and the USA is nothing to nobody.
The USA can't even get 1 fucking word in edgewise in the world without being wildly disrespected, and the only people outside of the USA that the USA can sell a product to, is 3rd world countries that doesn't have better to begin with.

So go fuck yourself and shove the USA up your fat ass.

You want to know why up to 90 something percent of the USA's immigrants are non-white, and the USA's enemies ?
Because most white people, and people of allied countries are better off than the USA is.


----------



## Unkotare

IceMan30 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that Australia is behind the USA in terms of recognizing same sex marriage is misleading.
> First of all, Same sex marriage is ALL that the LGBT Community has in the USA.
> And that is because of the Supreme Court in Washington D.C. not because of a decent people.
> 
> In Australia, there isn't the same level of push for same sex marriage equality because they are treated better by the people in Australia.
> They don't have the same problems in Australia that they have in the USA.
> Because Australians are better people to begin with, period.
> 
> So in that regard, the USA is way behind Australia.
> If I were gay, I would much rather have a civil union in Australia than a Marriage in the USA.
> And same sex marriage is becoming more and more recognized in Australia anyway.
> 
> 
> And in Australia there never was any attempt to repeal the civil to right to marriage, like there has been twice..
> DEMOCRATICALLY in California.
> 
> So the idea that Australia is behind the USA on LGBT rights is misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, another insecure little koala.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe a fuckwit Ameritard who is too insecure to let people be themselves and that's it..
> How about that's the population of the USA ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just get out of the pool, 'mate'? Instead of wasting your money on those pills, just accept that yours is an insignificant country. The sooner you come to terms with it, the happier you'll be, pee-wee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sooner you come to terms with the fact that Australia is much more powerful.......
Click to expand...



Much more what......? 

Go chew some leaves, pee-wee. *pat on the head*


----------



## IceMan30

Unkotare said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that Australia is behind the USA in terms of recognizing same sex marriage is misleading.
> First of all, Same sex marriage is ALL that the LGBT Community has in the USA.
> And that is because of the Supreme Court in Washington D.C. not because of a decent people.
> 
> In Australia, there isn't the same level of push for same sex marriage equality because they are treated better by the people in Australia.
> They don't have the same problems in Australia that they have in the USA.
> Because Australians are better people to begin with, period.
> 
> So in that regard, the USA is way behind Australia.
> If I were gay, I would much rather have a civil union in Australia than a Marriage in the USA.
> And same sex marriage is becoming more and more recognized in Australia anyway.
> 
> 
> And in Australia there never was any attempt to repeal the civil to right to marriage, like there has been twice..
> DEMOCRATICALLY in California.
> 
> So the idea that Australia is behind the USA on LGBT rights is misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, another insecure little koala.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe a fuckwit Ameritard who is too insecure to let people be themselves and that's it..
> How about that's the population of the USA ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just get out of the pool, 'mate'? Instead of wasting your money on those pills, just accept that yours is an insignificant country. The sooner you come to terms with it, the happier you'll be, pee-wee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sooner you come to terms with the fact that Australia is much more powerful.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Much more what......?
> 
> Go chew some leaves, pee-wee. *pat on the head*
Click to expand...



Go chew on an Australian dick bitch.
Or send your military to Australia see how quickly you fat fucking retards die.


----------



## Unkotare

IceMan30 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, another insecure little koala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe a fuckwit Ameritard who is too insecure to let people be themselves and that's it..
> How about that's the population of the USA ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just get out of the pool, 'mate'? Instead of wasting your money on those pills, just accept that yours is an insignificant country. The sooner you come to terms with it, the happier you'll be, pee-wee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sooner you come to terms with the fact that Australia is much more powerful.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Much more what......?
> 
> Go chew some leaves, pee-wee. *pat on the head*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go chew on an Australian dick bitch......
Click to expand...



No means no. Wow, you really need to get off your irrelevant little island more often, pee-wee.


----------



## Unkotare

IceMan30 said:


> .....send your military to Australia see how quickly you fat fucking retards die.






A squad of our Girl Scouts could conquer Australia in an afternoon, pee-wee. Be satisfied with playing the role of comic relief on the world stage, and don't overstep your bounds.


----------



## Unkotare

IceMan30 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just get out of the pool, 'mate'? Instead of wasting your money on those pills, just accept that yours is an insignificant country. The sooner you come to terms with it, the happier you'll be, pee-wee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sooner you come to terms with the fact that Australia is much more powerful.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Much more what......?
> 
> Go chew some leaves, pee-wee. *pat on the head*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go chew on an Australian dick bitch......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No means no. Wow, you really need to get off your irrelevant little island more often, pee-wee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to get out of your insignificant n!ggerville
> fat bitch
> Before I slice your fucking American throat for ya
Click to expand...



Are you making death threats, pee-wee?


----------



## Unkotare

This is what existential insecurity will do to the weak ^^^^^

It's a sad display...


----------



## Unkotare

It's funny that almost all of the Australians I have met in real life have been such nice people and so many that have made noise here have been such empty bigmouth idiots. The nation deserves better representation despite its relative irrelevance.


----------



## IceMan30

Unkotare said:


> It's funny that almost all of the Australians I have met in real life have been such nice people and so many that have made noise here have been such empty bigmouth idiots. The nation deserves better representation despite its relative irrelevance.



The only thing irrelevant is the USA and its bunch of n!ggers.
and any time you want to have a contest to see who is irrelevant....   just have a fucking election where ALL foreigners get a vote.
And send your fucking GOP, or even your fucking Democrat candidates.
And have them run against an Australian CONSERVATIVE.


See who wins, fuckface.

Some of my personal ideas are not even on the radar, and yet they're popular worldwide when I explain myself to Non-Americans.
As for representation, Australia has more representation in the world than the USA.
More countries function more like Australia, than the USA.

So fuck you.


----------



## Unkotare

IceMan30 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that almost all of the Australians I have met in real life have been such nice people and so many that have made noise here have been such empty bigmouth idiots. The nation deserves better representation despite its relative irrelevance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing irrelevant is the USA and its bunch of n!ggers....
Click to expand...



Now, now racist little koala; even you know better than that.  Learn your place, accept it, and you'll be much happier. You can't run in men's size shoes no matter how badly you want to.


----------



## Unkotare

IceMan30 said:


> .... have a fucking election where ALL foreigners get a vote.
> ...




Why the hell would any country do that? Too many Fosters this morning, 'mate'?


----------



## IceMan30

Unkotare said:


> IceMan30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... have a fucking election where ALL foreigners get a vote.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell would any country do that? Too many Fosters this morning, 'mate'?
Click to expand...


To really get a good whif of how badly the USA sucks and how irrelevant it is.


----------



## Coyote

*What the hell guys?  Is this the flame zone?  Thread closed.*


----------

